# Открытый раздел > Вечные темы >  Свободу мыльным пузырям! 11 апреля (Фотки)

## Домик в деревне

Я честно вышла из дома с фотоаппаратом. Но достала его буквально на 5 минут, о чем немного жалею, было очень солнечно и пузырьно. 
С удовольствием посмотрела на прекрасных Yakudza с семейством, nezabudka, котенок, в кадр же попала kazangi.
Всем смотреть и радоваться весне и освобожденным пузырям!

----------


## Домик в деревне

Еще парочка.

----------


## kazangi

вау! неужели это мы)))

----------


## yakudza

В этом году ай-да!!
22 апреля 2012 года в 14.30!!!

http://vk.com/club1993196

----------


## Амина

Классно, я бы присоединилась))

----------


## kiara

Да-да! 
Мы тоже хотим пойти))))
Давайте все вместе!

----------


## mamaRita

Куда идти-то? :Smile:

----------


## yakudza

Как куда?! На Театралку, нулевой км., памятник Циолковскому на велосипеде))

Внимание! Не обманитесь из-за названия темы, встреча 22-го!!!
(11 по-любому, не выходной)

----------


## Амина

Девочки, я могу уйти в работу с головой, вы мне напомните, лан?

----------


## Jazz

Мы опять в пролете, к сожалению.  В позапрошлом году Тим заболел жестко, а в этом подвел день: для нашей семьи 22 апреля - дата, совершенно не располагающая к веселью...

----------


## Polixenia

ой, точно 22-го? В Москве аналогичный флеш-моб будет 8-го апреля. Я думала, по всей стране одна на всех дата... Кстати, московские слингомамки собираются пойти своей отдельной колонной)

----------


## yakudza

В Москве из-за погодных условий перенесли на 21-е - суббота. У нас 22-го, чтобы желающие могли поучаствовать и там и там))

Слингоколонну поддерживаю!

----------


## Polixenia

о, спасибо, что сказала, Кать, я не знала про перенос. Надеюсь, 22-го апреля весна уж точно придет в наши края

Я тоже обеими руками за слингоколонну с мыльными пузырями)))

----------


## yakudza

Ой, простите!!!!!!!!! Дримфлеш всё-таки в СУББОТУ 21-го!!!!

(где-то мне попалась инфа, что 22, сейчас перепроверила - 21! Спасибо Насте!!)
http://vk.com/DreamFlash_kaluga

----------


## kiara

Вот, кстати тоже мелькала инфа, именно о переносе, чтоб "и там и здесь").
Ну и хорошо, что в субботу)
*Значит Леля как обычно)*

----------


## kiara

Ну что, други!
Вы идете на пузырь-шоу?))))))
Кто из наших будет?) Мы с Ку, кучей шариков и огромными бутылями пузырей непременно будем!
Погоду обещают чудесную +19 и всего то небольшой дождичек) Потом можно и посидеть-отдохнуть где-нить всем вместе!

----------

